# Another Atlanta Herf



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Well guys, spring is here and it looks like the smoke sign is lit. Jim at
Blue Havana II has again graciously offered to play host at his shop for another evening. How about some dates to throw around to see if we can get this going? Who's in?


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

discdog said:


> Well guys, spring is here and it looks like the smoke sign is lit. Jim at
> Blue Havana II has again graciously offered to play host at his shop for another evening. How about some dates to throw around to see if we can get this going? Who's in?


Count me in!!! :ss

Jim


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

where is Blue Havana II?


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Heliofire said:


> where is Blue Havana II?


Alpharetta (Forsyth County) on Hwy 9


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

BlueHavanaII said:


> Alpharetta (Forsyth County) on Hwy 9


I'm in. The first was a blast.


----------



## gwnga (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

I am going to shoot myself if I don't get out to one of these. My apologies for not making it out for the first one, but having a 4 month old has altered my Herfing abilities. :tg


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Jim, what's your calander look like? Any events coming up we need to plan around?


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

discdog said:


> Jim, what's your calander look like? Any events coming up we need to plan around?


My next event is Altadis on Friday April 20th.
If you want to do another Saturday, calendar is open and I'll stay open until midnight for ya'll!

Jim


----------



## DParsons (Mar 12, 2007)

Im only 3 hours away. I lived in ATL for awhile back a year or two ago. I might think about riding up there.


----------



## Avyer (Mar 22, 2007)

As long as you don't mind a younger (19). I'd be in.


----------



## gwnga (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm sure I speak for the rest when I say, heck yea, y'all join us. The more the merrier!:cb


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Everyone is welcome. It's not just for those old guys.


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm a young guy too (20, soon to be 21)and new to Atlanta. I have also wanted to check out some more of the cigar community around here and and can't think of a better way.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

If we're talking about the 20th, I'd love to get my but over to Jim's for a herf. Gonna be moving shortly, so I dunno if I can make it for sure, but I would really love to meet some of the Atl gorillas!

CD


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> If we're talking about the 20th, I'd love to get my but over to Jim's for a herf. Gonna be moving shortly, so I dunno if I can make it for sure, but I would really love to meet some of the Atl gorillas!
> 
> CD


Probably not the 20th for the herf. I have an Altadis event here on that night. No date has been proposed for the herf yet. How about April 14th (Saturday)?

Jim


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Jim, the 14th sounds great to me, day after my birthday. I'll be needing a celebratory smoke for the day.
How bout it guys? The 14th work for everyone?


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

The SC Sit Down VI is on the 14th in Columbia, and Stewart and I are heading down there for that. If you can do it later that'd be great. If not, we'll catch you guys next time. Of course, maybe you planned it that way on purpose so Stewart won't take everyone's money.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey, it wouldn't be the same without support from SC. Jim's already said any Saturday, but he does have an event on the 20th. So that's the only day out.Who's up for the 21st?


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

anybody else?


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

The 21st is good for me and Stewart. We should be able to show up around 6:30 or 7:00. I can't wait!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

spooble said:


> The SC Sit Down VI is on the 14th in Columbia, and Stewart and I are heading down there for that. If you can do it later that'd be great. If not, we'll catch you guys next time. Of course, maybe you planned it that way on purpose so *Stewart won't take everyone's money*.


w00t!



discdog said:


> *Hey, it wouldn't be the same without support from SC*. Jim's already said any Saturday, but he does have an event on the 20th. So that's the only day out.Who's up for the 21st?


Awww, thanks Bob. *sniff* 



spooble said:


> The 21st is good for me and Stewart. We should be able to show up around 6:30 or 7:00. I can't wait!


w00t! .... again!


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Lookin' for a head count. Who's coming on the 21st?
So far it looks like: 
Discdog
Techninja
Spooble
Blue Havana II
Ceedee
jdbwolverines
avyer
gwnga
DParsons?
Come on Atlanta brothers- where else would you want to be on that day?


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

I would love to come but the 21st is no good for me. Maybe next time.


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm a youngin at 20, but I think I'd like to make the trip up there. I've never been to this shop and I'm always looking for a good place. I'll check to see if I'm available at that time to go.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Warren said:


> I would love to come but the 21st is no good for me. Maybe next time.


If you can make it up on the 20th, I'm having an Altadis event. I expect there will be a few gorillas here for that as well.

Jim


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

Any news on this? I'm really excited about it, I've never participated in one of these so I don't really know what to expect.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Fistville said:


> Any news on this? I'm really excited about it, I've never participated in one of these so I don't really know what to expect.


It's still on like Donkey Kong. Although I'm still recovering from the SC Sit Down VI! 

See you Saturday.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

YES it's on! Looking forward to seeing everyone again. Thanks again Jim for having us again.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I'm still in. My wife tried to give me some lip this morning. Apparently she wants to get a load of mulch and work in the yard saturday. I told her I could work for half a day... she didn't really like that answer. She tried to say I'm doing too much lately. Yeah, I went down to Columbia last weekend for the Sit Down Herf... and yeah, I'm heading to the lake for the Man Weekend in 2 weeks... and yeah, she's 4 months pregnant... but I CAN'T miss the Atlanta herf... I mean COME ON!!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

spooble said:


> and yeah, she's 4 months pregnant... but I CAN'T miss the Atlanta herf... I mean COME ON!!!


Glad to see you have your priorities in order Chad:r 
Hope you guys have a great time and I can't wait till the next installment of a SC Herf wherever it may be.:tu


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

I am pretty sure myself and someone I met through clubstogie who is a classmate of mine are going to come. How far out of Atlanta is the shop?


----------



## Avyer (Mar 22, 2007)

http://www.google.com/maps?saddr=Em...pn=0.104714,0.157585&layer=&ie=UTF8&z=11&om=1

It's not that far at all :tu right up 400.

Happen to visit Bimmerforums?


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

I haven't been to those forums. I usually read m3forum.net, but not consistently. Do you recommend that site?


----------



## Avyer (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah, there is a large local group on the site. 

What are you driving? 1998 Estoril M3 here.


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

06 m3 cabrio


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

One more day. Whoohooo! Looking forward to this.


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't know if i am going to be able to make it anymore. One of my friends from high school is celebrating his birthday this weekend up in Chattanooga. If I can't make it, I'll at least try to stop in on my way up to by some smokes for the weekend.


----------



## gwnga (Jan 2, 2007)

What time are we starting tomorrow?


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm trying for 6, maybe a little later.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

We are leaving at about 4 so we should be there around 6ish.

w00t!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

You guys have a great time!! :ss


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

We're on the way! woo


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

Hope you guys had a great time, I had to babysit my puppy tonight. I will definitely do my best to attend the next one.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

w00t! We had a great time!!

I hope that more of you Atlanta BOTL will show up next time. We had three from GA and two from SC!

Jim (BlueHavanaII) was, again, a fantastic host! You guys in Atlanta should definitely stop by and check out his shop. And if he does the deal on CS again, don't pass it up! *He is one one heck of a BOTL!!!*

Spooble should have a few pics to post.


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

Gah, I'm so jealous. I won't allow myself to miss the next one.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

tech-ninja said:


> w00t! We had a great time!!
> 
> I hope that more of you Atlanta BOTL will show up next time. We had three from GA and two from SC!
> 
> ...


I enjoyed seeing you all again, and hope we can get together soon.

A special thanks to NICK'S GRAND SLAM PIZZA, who provided free pizza for the gang to enjoy!

Jim


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

It was, indeed, another excellent Atlanta Herf! I only got a few pictures, but here they are.

Sitting outside Blue Havana II


Jim's poker face


Here is Techninja trying out his new "double smoking" technique


Ok, actually I just wanted him to try my super spicy VR Famosos, but it made for a great picture


Anyway, you GA boys need to make a better showing next time. There are too many gorillas near Atlanta to only have 8 or 9 show up


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks like it was a great time.


----------



## Avyer (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm definitly looking forward to the next one.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

We had a great time! Thanks again Jim for hosting this for us and thanks to Nick's Grand Slam Pizza for the free food. As usual, our local card shark won the game (I'm not palying next time, I'll just sit & watch cause I think he cheats - lol). Great time guys, looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey guys. The next time yall get one of these together, shout it from the rooftops. I had to work this past Saturday so I couldn't have made it anyway, but i'm gald to here there is one of these going on locally. Me and CeeGar have been discussing this thread, and you can count us in. We are stoked for the next one. Thanks in advance....:tu


----------

